# What do you use to make your car smell nice



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey guys just looking for some advice on how to make my car smell nice. What kind of air fresheners, how many air fresheners do you use?


----------



## timetraveller9 (Apr 13, 2016)

I use this, keeps it fresh and smelling amazing for a full month. It circulates through the vents so lasts longer.
Meguiar's G16402 Whole Car Air Refresher Odor Eliminator (New Car Scent) - 2.5 oz.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I use an arm and hammer 45 day vent clip on thing. It's fresh spring scent (or something similarly named)

Its the one with green liquid inside. I think i pad 3 bucks for it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

timetraveller9 said:


> I use this, keeps it fresh and smelling amazing for a full month. It circulates through the vents so lasts longer.
> Meguiar's G16402 Whole Car Air Refresher Odor Eliminator (New Car Scent) - 2.5 oz.


Going to have to try that one.
What store do you buy it from ?
Just purchased their waxes,quick detailer,and clay kit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I use Renuzit vent clip new car scent.
Little trees new car scent.
Ozium original or new car scent( ozium kills germs)
And Fabreze original.
I use a $5.00 bottle of Fabreze every 2 days when I work a lot.

Am looking for a K&N reuseable,washable cabin air filter.
Have installed K&N filter on engine air intake.

Change your cabin air filter every month or so.($30.00)

Deep shampoo upholstery ,headliner,and floor mats periodically.

I do Bourbon Street and a lot of bars .you can smell the rotted spilled beer and alchohol in the streets sometimes.they now pressure wash them daily.so,I may require more cleaning than you do .

Lingering odor may not affect a drunk at 3 a.m.,but the airport ride at 3:30 a.m. will notice.

I also scent my trunk.
Dont want tourists getting whiff of week old dirty clothes from the bachelor party I just dropped off at airport.

In my market,I go from car load of college drunks,to Dr.'s from convention,car has to be presentable to all if possible.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I roll down the windows if it gets stinky inside. No extra expenditures from my skimpy profits on anything Uber related at these lousy rates.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

febreze clean linen sent
And sunroof open 90% of the time


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> febreze clean linen sent
> And sunroof open 90% of the time


Women love Fabreze.
I think it's universal .


----------



## timetraveller9 (Apr 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Going to have to try that one.
> What store do you buy it from ?
> Just purchased their waxes,quick detailer,and clay kit.


Got it from Amazon. I think it was between $5 and $6.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I use an arm and hammer 45 day vent clip on thing. It's fresh spring scent (or something similarly named)
> 
> Its the one with green liquid inside. I think i pad 3 bucks for it.


Sorry, but vent clip scented refreshers are horribly stinky. The last uber I took used one of those and I had to roll down the window for some fresh air.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Women love Fabreze.
> I think it's universal .


It's like Lysol and Old Spice had a new super baby called Fabreze!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Sorry, but vent clip scented refreshers are horribly stinky. The last uber I took used one of those and I had to roll down the window for some fresh air.


Only the CHEAP ones stink.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Fabreeze is disgusting. You are NOT eliminating odor, you are just masking it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

timetraveller9 said:


> Got it from Amazon. I think it was between $5 and $6.


Going to try something out.
Going to mix essential oils with a Cologne alchohol tincture,then fashion a " day tank" under the hood. 
Run an old school I.v. line with old school I.v. drip regulator through hole in cabin air filter housing.

It will create continual fresh fragrence dispersion over cabin air filter.an automatic system.

If it works,may seek a patent.lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

May create my own designer fragrence.
" Eau de Uber"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Fabreeze is disgusting. You are NOT eliminating odor, you are just masking it.


Still smells better than Bourbon Street in the summer . . .


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Fabreeze is disgusting. You are NOT eliminating odor, you are just masking it.


Yeah I know, but women think it's magical!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yeah I know, but women think it's magical!


I've had that.
The women rave about how good it smells,and the guy sniffles and snuffles for 20 minutes.

I laugh to myself . . . try welding smoke and diesel exhaust for 12 hours . . .thinking " what is she DOING with such a whimp !"


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Women love Fabreze.
> I think it's universal .


True. I always gets compliments from a women on my car's smell. Occasionally even guys. Though I did give 2 girls and a guy a ride the other day and the guy said "it sells like grandma's" car. Not sure how to take that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> True. I always gets compliments from a women on my car's smell. Occasionally even guys. Though I did give 2 girls and a guy a ride the other day and the guy said "it sells like grandma's" car. Not sure how to take that.


Women have a much more highly developed Olfactory function.

It's a billion dollar industry established in recognition of this fact.

If mama ain't happy,nobody is happy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> True. I always gets compliments from a women on my car's smell. Occasionally even guys. Though I did give 2 girls and a guy a ride the other day and the guy said "it sells like grandma's" car. Not sure how to take that.


In his case ,you whip out the pherome droplets so he will feel subliminally intimidated,while she LOVES the scent even more . . . then tell him as he steps out that his grandmother's panties smelled even better . . .then wish him a good day with your best Alpha male smile . . .

May take him longer than your rating to recover.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> True. I always gets compliments from a women on my car's smell. Occasionally even guys. Though I did give 2 girls and a guy a ride the other day and the guy said "it sells like grandma's" car. Not sure how to take that.


Or,if you're in a humorous mood.

Just shoot back a one word question to the Grandma's car statement . . .
"Depends"?
( I have to bite my tongue with customers at times,not everyone is equipped with a sense of humor)


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> In his case ,you whip out the pherome droplets so he will feel subliminally intimidated,while she LOVES the scent even more . . . then tell him as he steps out that his grandmother's panties smelled even better . . .then wish him a good day with your best Alpha male smile . . .
> 
> May take him longer than your rating to recover.


Hehe. These were siblings. Twin sisters and the brother. The guy wasn't confrontational with his comment. I just didn't really like being told my car smelled like grandma's car. All in all they were good pax (polite and called me sir) and I rated them a 5.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Hehe. These were siblings. Twin sisters and the brother. The guy wasn't confrontational with his comment. I just didn't really like being told my car smelled like grandma's car. All in all they were good pax (polite and called me sir) and I rated them a 5.


I rate everyone a 5. Except for 3.
Only one got a 1.if I wouldn't have had empathy for his friends,he would have been walking.
His friends tipped me while I rated him 1.
You can always think it if you can't say it.

Now when I get the right bunch in my car,we all have a great time.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

A couple sprays of ozium several times a month. I use simple green to clean my rubber floormats and to clean my pleather seats, i dunno if that counts as air freshener.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Only the CHEAP ones stink.


There's no scent you can put in a stale smelling car to make it smell better. The idea is to remove all scents and odors. Nothing works better than rolling down the windows for a few minutes.


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Easy bake oven & cookie dough. Fresh cookie smell & a step up from mints & gum is sure to get you 5 stars.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

California scents mMMMmmmM


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

Try Biocide System RV Shocker.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice pot of beans in the trunk


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

Keep the windows and sunroof closed and smoke your finest cigar.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

The best air freshener is Ozium. Most auto parts stores carry it. Seen it a Walmart before but not recently. Car washes usually carry it. I really like it. Also since I drive with my dog, and believe she doesn't smell, others may disagree. Since it kills germs and bacteria it also helps if people have sensitive to Mattie. (Although she one of the breeds that is hypoallergenic and doesn't have dander).










"Ozium® air sanitizing spray is clinically proven to eliminate offensive odors rather than masking them. Originally developed to combat airborne bacteria and germs in hospitals and health care facilities. Sprays are available in 4 great fragrances: Original, New Car Scent, Outdoor Essence, and Vanilla"


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Chemical Guys' New Car Smell spray.

You can get the 16 oz. for like $10 but I got the gallon for $23 or so with free Prime shipping.
Dilute it in your own spray bottle, one part water, one part chemical. Smells great and gets out any odors that were there before.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003U4RVW8/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

FAC said:


> The best air freshener is Ozium. Most auto parts stores carry it. Seen it a Walmart before but not recently. Car washes usually carry it. I really like it. Also since I drive with my dog, and believe she doesn't smell, others may disagree. Since it kills germs and bacteria it also helps if people have sensitive to Mattie. (Although she one of the breeds that is hypoallergenic and doesn't have dander).
> 
> View attachment 40244
> 
> ...


I have a can of Ozium for emergency use.

Picked up a worker from a nursing home. He reeked of feces. It was a penetrating stench. After dropping him off I drove home from the trip, showered and threw my clothes in to the washing machine. Filled the car with Ozium and let it set. Then I sprayed extra Febreze in the car.

I could have easily turned this guy in to a nightly customer, but instead I avoid that place.

I also now carry the Ozium with me in the car. But because I live in California where the interior of a car can reach or exceed 130 degrees Fahrenheit, I take it out of the car at the end of my shift. Don't want the can to explode.


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

The tears I shed everytime I pick up a pool.

On a seriouse note I use febreeze heavy duty 2x that's what we use at work for the restroom leaves a order less smell


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Kevin Melendez said:


> On a seriouse note I use febreeze heavy duty 2x that's what we use at work for the restroom leaves a order less smell


But febreeze just masks the smell. Ozium eliminates it and bacteria.



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I have a can of Ozium for emergency use.
> I also now carry the Ozium with me in the car. But because I live in California where the interior of a car can reach or exceed 130 degrees Fahrenheit, I take it out of the car at the end of my shift. Don't want the can to explode.


I'll be taking your advice and take it out each night. Especially after watching this:


----------



## JJG47 (Sep 6, 2015)

I use the Febreze vent things only open a small bit b/c they are pretty powerful + I keep Febreze fabric spray in the driver's door pocket. If I get a smelly pax I can spritz the flooring in the front and back after they get out but before the next pax gets in. I consistently get compliments on how nice the car smells and/or questions around what do I use to keep it smelling nice.


----------



## @earth_to_jen (Feb 1, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Hey guys just looking for some advice on how to make my car smell nice. What kind of air fresheners, how many air fresheners do you use?


Little Trees Coconut just tear plastic a little dont open all the way. Best part is it doesnt smell like coconut or perfumey. Just fresh. Only car freshener scent that doesnt make my eyes tear.


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

I've used the Febreze allergen reducer to get a alcohol smell out of my car. But use Airwick's Hawai’i Kaloko-Honokohau (exotic papaya & hibiscus) automatic spray. Usually just one or two sprays and it fills the car.

Unfortunately, I can't handle certain other fragrances (especially 'high test' floral or really perfumed). My sense of smell got altered back in 2014 due to chemotherapy. Even the slightest floral (like from Snuggle fabric softener) will get me nauseated. Even worse is the after smell of someone that has smoked weed.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Here is the trick. Take the whole thing out of the plastic cover and throw it under the seat. Guaranteed you will get a comment on how great your car smells.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

FAC said:


> But febreeze just masks the smell. Ozium eliminates it and bacteria.
> 
> I'll be taking your advice and take it out each night. Especially after watching this:


My Nokia 3310 shot better video than that!


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I keep some fresh coffee beans in a pouch under the seat. Keeps the mild smell lingering for over a month. Ozium for those instant whiffs in between rides when you have the rider leave his signature behind. I usually prefer having no fragrance at all. Just a clean and fresh cabin air filter does the trick mostly. I've tried various products like trees and gels however it's very temporary.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

I use these, but the pina colada scent. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C99ANJ2/?tag=ubne0c-20

I get a lot of comments on how great my car smells.


----------



## MetalVan (Jan 16, 2016)

I keep a can of spray Lysol under my driver seat and spray the seats and door handles every time anyone stinks like they're going to / coming from the bars, or sniffles, sneezes, or coughs. Lysol and windows. Plus industrial mats for the floor so nothing gets into the carpet to stink later.


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Hey guys just looking for some advice on how to make my car smell nice. What kind of air fresheners, how many air fresheners do you use?


Hookers & marijuana


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)

stinky


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

JJG47 said:


> I use the Febreze vent things only open a small bit b/c they are pretty powerful + I keep Febreze fabric spray in the driver's door pocket. If I get a smelly pax I can spritz the flooring in the front and back after they get out but before the next pax gets in. I consistently get compliments on how nice the car smells and/or questions around what do I use to keep it smelling nice.


This, in clean linen scent. Get lots of compliments.

I also usually always drive around with my window down (my tint is dark and I'm scare of hitting pedestrians in crosswalks making left or right turns)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Women love Fabreze.
> I think it's universal .


I use the febreeze clips too (linen sky or something)...
BUT... around 2% of my pax seem to be allergic to it and start sneezing when they get in the car.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

FAC said:


> But febreeze just masks the smell. Ozium eliminates it and bacteria.
> 
> I'll be taking your advice and take it out each night. Especially after watching this:


Good grief! I thought the can would just pop spraying stuff everywhere. I had no idea it would do that!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Burning incense bought from muslim street vendors was a popular method with some of my cab driver brothers back in the 90's.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Ozium, Febreeze clips and spray, womens perfume, and Malboro Red Labels.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I've seen this stuff and wondered how it really worked? Any smokers get good results?


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

timetraveller9 said:


> I use this, keeps it fresh and smelling amazing for a full month. It circulates through the vents so lasts longer.
> Meguiar's G16402 Whole Car Air Refresher Odor Eliminator (New Car Scent) - 2.5 oz.


how did it work?


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

ozium


----------



## Justinuber (May 17, 2016)

Febreeze after few rides. I constantly get compliments from women on how nice my car smells and looks inside and out.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

49¢ baking soda in the trunk seems to do wonders for me.. No scent is good scent as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

eau de myself is what I use, no complaints yet.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I just use the air freshener that Uber provides us. Every now and again I supplement that with Febreze with Gain scent overnight.


----------



## Jeanreau (Sep 13, 2015)

I blast the air for a good 15 seconds at 60 deg between rides to change out the air.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Hey guys just looking for some advice on how to make my car smell nice. What kind of air fresheners, how many air fresheners do you use?


I use the thingies that hang from the mirror, and I like the "linen" smell, chicks like it, anyway. I buy them from Walgreens.


----------



## Miguel Aprender (Apr 28, 2016)

Chemical Guys AIR_102_16 Leather Scent Premium Air Freshener and Odor Eliminator.

Since my car is leather, people just think they are smelling all of the leather. I get compliments every night. I think a bottle of this was $10, which will last me probably forever. Unlike a couple bucks at a time for a temporary scent gizmo.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I drive with windows down a lot, that helps the most. I have commerical rubber mats on floors that I can power wash. I'll also use a Little Trees New Car scent. First day open put under the seat as they're kinda potent, second day for the next 2 weeks I hang on the turn signal lever. I also use a solution of Pine Sol to wipe down dash, doors, etc when I wash the car instead of stinky lysol or simple green.


----------

